# Sweet Potato Casserole.



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever had this?

Last night while spending the weekend in Providence, some friends and myself went to Ruth's Chris, an expensive steakhouse restaurant.

One of the side dishes to go with the steaks that we had, was a sweet potato casserole topped with pacans or walnuts.

It tasted oh, so good! And I was wondering if anyone else has tried it or made it.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 5, 2007)

oh sure, Corey. Maybe not up to Ruth's Chris standards, but it's pretty easy.
I like a bit of OJ in mine, along with the pecans (NOT walnuts).

I have a nice recipe if you want.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2007)

Give it to me, please. 

I think I can mimic the one at Ruth's Chris also. Usually, some people like whipped or mashed sweet potatoes, myself included.

The problem here though, with making anything that has mashed sweet potatoes is that the vegetable itself, is awfully blasted stringy. So, first I have to run the cooked sweet potatoes through a ricer.


----------



## nancylee (Mar 5, 2007)

I have never had the sweet potatoes get stringy, I wonder if you need to bake longer?  I make sweet potato bread and I bake the potatoes, mash just like for banana bread, no strings!


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually always PEEL AND BOIL the potatoes first. 

My mom would boil them first, then peel them. I found that to be too yucky and messy.

Anyway, I think I'm going to try this dish instead of always making candied yams or sweet potato pie. Sounds like a new twist to an old favorite!!


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Corey, you could also cut the peeled sweet potatoes in thick slices and steam them.  As for them being stringy, perhaps you should choose the young ones when buying.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Usually, at supermarkets, you have virtually no choice when buying sweet potatoes or yams, unless you go to a fruit / veggie stand where the choices are plentiful.

But I got 2 ricers that work pretty well in breaking down tough stringy fiber in sweet potatoes.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2007)

Corey, give me a little time and I'll dig my recipe up.  It's buried somewhere at the moment.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob's Tip of the day!!!  

Don't boil dem tators.......bake um! Then do your smashing.

Mo sweeter...Mo better.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 6, 2007)

Found it.  Here we go...

2/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup toasted pecans
1/2 cup melted butter
1/2 t cinnamon
4 cups cooked and sliced sweet potatoes
1/3 cup orange juice
3 T brandy
pinch salt (optional)
1 t orange peel
1/2 t powdered ginger
1/4 t allspice

Combine 1/3 cup brown sugar, pecans, 1/4 cups melted butter, and cinnamon.  Mix and set aside for final layer. 

Layer potatoes and remaining ingredients in a buttered dish and top with set aside mixture. _Guess this one doesn't call for mashed sweet taters like I thought, but oh well.  I don't see why you couldn't mash or puree the potatoes and mix up the other stuff with it._

Bake in covered shallow casserole dish (9 x 13) at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  Remove cover for the last few minutes of baking if you like a crunchy topping.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob's Tip of the day!!!
> 
> Don't boil dem tators.......bake um! Then do your smashing.
> 
> Mo sweeter...Mo better.


 I totally agree with you Uncle Bob. 


I love yams that have been slow baked for a long time. I put them in the oven and bake until almost mush inside, the sugars inside have caramelized and the outside is wrinkled and gross looking - no butter, no sugar needed. YUMMY!


You can also slice up the baked yams just before they are done(bake whole and then the peel comes right off). Put them in a casserole dish. Top them with a combo of 1 tbsp melted butter, 2/4 tsp ginger, 1/4 cup maple syrup (or honey), 3/4 tsp cinnamon, 1/4 cup raisins, 2 tbsp pecans, 3/4 cup cubed apples (mix everything together before you put over the yams). Bake this for about 20 until  tender.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 7, 2007)

I once or twice baked them for a sweet potato pie that I used to spike the filling with burbon.


----------

